
Ask HN: Guide to WebDev for Low Level Engineers? - strstr
I&#x27;ve been doing low level engineering for years (mostly hypervisor development), but have very little idea how web development works.<p>I tried writing some javascript, but I immediately tried using `require` on the client-side, without having any idea that was Wrong. My experience so far has been little moments like that over and over. I feel like there are some main abstractions I could learn that would be useful to build off of.<p>Are there guides out there for people that are already familiar with software engineering?
======
notelonmusk
May not answer your question, but maybe you find a use to this.

Web Dev Roadmap [https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-
roadmap](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap)

Spellbook of Modern Web Dev [https://github.com/dexteryy/spellbook-of-modern-
webdev](https://github.com/dexteryy/spellbook-of-modern-webdev)

